#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-25
<kolmari> uh
<kolmari> boon
<kolmari> too !  ;)
<kolmari> there once was ubuntu ...
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-31
<bakalegum> salut
<bakalegum> ho
<bakalegum> hi*
!LoRez:*! I'd like to take some time to point those interested towards freenode's new year's celebration in #freenode-newyears   Thanks for using freenode! :)
-Welcome(welcome@services.)- It just ticked over into the new year in Kiritimati (Christmas Island) about 5 minutes ago, so to everyone there Happy New Year! If you want, please stop by our celebration channel #freenode-newyears :D
